
Apple is officially discontinuing its AirPort routers - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/4/26/17287434/apple-airport-time-capsule-routers-discontinued
======
fernly
So I immediately jumped on store.apple.com thinking it would be good to own a
backup for the 3TB Time Capsule that has been serving my 4 macs (2 laptops, 2
desktops) faithfully for five years or more....

...and read the reviews. Oh dear. The current generation of TCs seems to be
plagued with connection and overheating issues.

OK then -- what is a non-Apple substitute for seamless in-home backup and
routing?

~~~
fernly
The magic phrase for searching Amazon is "personal cloud" which turns up lots
of 2TB-8TB NAS devices. The problem then is to suss out whether they support
Time Machine.

